# My first attempt at time lapse



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2017)

This is the result of my time lapse experiment with my Raspberry Pi.

It turned out pretty lame but I learned a lot so the next one should be better. Too bad they take so long to make. LOL

The cam position seemed to be OK in the beginning, but when the plants peaked, you couldn't even see the tops of most. And, the camera was not mounted securely so it got bumped twice, maybe 3 times. That throws the momentum off real bad. And, the cam exposure settings started out OK and then seemed to change as things got crowded.

Overall, a pretty lame attempt. However, it's my first try and it was pretty cool, especially tonight when I was harvesting, to take that last sequence where it harvests.

 

View attachment Raspberrytl-2.gif


----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2017)

cool


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 25, 2017)

I enjoyed watching!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2017)

That was very cool Bro.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 25, 2017)

I am getting setup for the next try. I am moving the camera back to get a bigger view. And, I am mounting it securely so it can't be bumped or moved. LOL

Amazing how much work it is to harvest and clear a tiny room like mine (4x6) and get everything rotated and ready for the incoming crop. LOL I have been sweating over this for 2 days. Finally finished phase 1 tonight. The harvest and clean. Then, tomorrow I'll transplant the 16 clones in the tent from #1 pots into #3 pots and put them in the flower room. From those 16, I'll select 40 new clones for the next rotation. Cups are all soaked and ready to go. LOL Tomorrow's work cut out for me.

I did 5 strains last crop. I am doing 3 this crop. I usually only do one strain per crop but 2 and 3 has been pretty easy. 5 was tough. Especially as crowded as I keep things. Pretty decent harvest. Looks like about 20 -22  ounces. About par for me. I usually get about 20 to 30 ounces of dried, cured per harvest. That red Cinderella 99 sure looks pretty doesn't she? 

View attachment 7-25-17-1.jpg


View attachment 7-25-17-7.jpg


View attachment 7-25-17-3.jpg


View attachment 7-25-17-8.jpg


View attachment 7-25-17-10.jpg


View attachment 7-25-17-14.jpg


View attachment 7-25-17-15.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice harvest dude!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow, I loved it.  You did a great job.  

Question, how do you water all those plants in the second to last picture?  Great harvest,  My plants never perform well when I get them that crowded--how many plants you got in your tent?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2017)

What a treat this thread is. Very Cool Hackerman. love it all.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 26, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Question, how do you water all those plants in the second to last picture?  Great harvest,  My plants never perform well when I get them that crowded--how many plants you got in your tent?



I am always overcrowded but I seem to get my best yields that way. I start with 40 solo cup clones in the clone closet.

What you saw in the 2nd to the last picture was the veg tent. I pick 16 of the best clones from the 40 solo cups and put 16 plants of #1 nursery pots (about 3 quart) in 3 rows in the 3x5 veg tent. 5-6-5.

I use a standard 2 gallon pump sprayer to water them. I remove the spray nozzle and I can reach the wand to all the plants. 2 gallons is about a single watering so it works out OK.

When the plants reach time for flower, I transplant to #3 pots (about 2-1/2 gal) and put 4 rows of 4 in the flower room. That's the room in the time lapse thing.

To water them in the flower room, I use a garden hose with a standard 3' watering wand. The end is connected to a cheapo battery operated pump (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Liquid-Tran...194514&hash=item5b22c47395:g:xFkAAOSwbg9W6ycp) that goes into a 5 gallon bucket where I put my water. I keep my water in 1 gallon jugs with air blubbers but when I go to mix the nutes, I dump it in the 5 gal bucket with the pump.

Cleaning dead leaves it tough on the rear plants. Actually any maintenance in the rear is about impossible. LOL

For me, the idea single light room is 8x8 with a 4x4 grow area in the center surrounded by white shower curtains. Then, I could get all the way around. But we use what space we have. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 27, 2017)

OK, here we grow again. Nothing to do for the next 10 weeks but water and watch 'em grow. LOL

I moved the camera back a little. I moved it down but I think I can move it down a tiny bit more. I don't want the actual light bulb in the pic but I want to see right eye level with the light lens.

Clones are all in and looking good. 

The one problem I have with my continuous grow system is that it takes most strains 9 to 10 weeks to mature and the clones are just a tiny bit too big by then. I would love to put the clones in the flower room after 8 weeks. That extra week or 10 days just makes them a little too tall. Especially the sativas like the Cinderella99. A perfect beginning is when the plants are right under the screen. As you can see, these are about 6 to 8" too tall.

As for the time lapse, I'll start today and come back 10 weeks from now and see how the new one looks.

Well, we'll see.  

View attachment 727.jpg


View attachment clones2.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice and clean

:48:


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 12, 2017)

Cones are doing OK after 2 weeks. Domes came off a few days ago and the cups are starting to dry out. Now, a nice wet - dry cycle will help build a nice root ball.

The Cinderella99 are growing like crazy. I already went to 18/6 to try to slow the growth a little. If they keep growing like this, they will be too tall in 6 or 7 weeks when the flower room is free.

Some of the BF Critical Kush and The WOS Landrace Afghan are looking a little weak. I may loose a few of those. No foul, I only need 16 of these come flower time so the rest are given to friends or they hit the mulch bin. 

View attachment clones2weeks.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice job my friend.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 13, 2017)

I thot the time laps Outstanding! Thank you.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 19, 2017)

Look at these monsters after only one more week. No wonder they call them weeds. LOL

The Kush clones are coming along about like normal but the Cinderella99 clones are taking over. In another week or 2, I'll pick the 16 winners that go into the flower room.

I am going to have to crop these at least once or they'll be to tall for the flower room. I cropped a couple that are in flower now and it worked out OK.

I may mulch all those beautiful Critical Kush and Afghan Kush plants and do an entire crop of Cindy. It's always tough to mulch the remaining clones. I give away what I can but I only know a couple growers so most of them will hit the mulch bin,  

View attachment clones3weeks.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 1, 2017)

Well, week 5 and I picked the best 24 clones and transferred them to #1 nursery pots.

In another 5 weeks when the flower room is free, I'll pick the best 16 out of these 24 and transfer those to #3 nursery pots for flowering.

It's so sad killing the unchosen clones. I don't mind the little ones that didn't get a great start. But, the nice healthy ones are hard to trash. I do give some away to the people that I know that grow but that is so dangerous. If they get caught, it will surely come back on me. I can't wait to get to a legal state.  

View attachment clones5weeks.jpg


----------



## zem (Sep 1, 2017)

That is a creative idea, very nice Hackerman. There is something about it that is artistic. It is easy to look at it and enjoy, yet not easy to come up with, and that imo is art.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 15, 2017)

Well, I feel just terrible. I am so overcrowded, I simply had to re-arrange my setup. I thinned the Cinderella 99 down to 16 of the best plants.

Have to mulch this nice batch of Cindy/BF Critical Kush/WOS Landrace Afghan (first pic). Plus, I had to mulch about 15 to 20 really nice solo cup clones. What a bummer. I wish I could give them away. Gottta git outta this state. LOL

The tent (second pic) is full with 16 Cindys and 2 Landrace Afghans (I just can't let this Afghan strain go. It is soooo delicious). The 16 Cindys will head into flower in 3 weeks when the current crop is finished.

The Hazeman Seeds Grape Stomper clones (3rd pic) are all coming along nicely. I am hoping some will die (so I won't have to do it. LOL). These will follow the crop of Cindy99 into the flower room. 

The DieselTonic and Lemon OG went into the dirt today so.... about the time the Grape Stomper is coming out, I should have DieselTonic clones all ready to go in.

Man, I wish I had 2 flower rooms. Actually, I wish I had 3 flower rooms. Well, actually, I wish I had 4 flower rooms. Wow, wouldn't it be great to have 5 flower rooms............. LOL 

View attachment mulch.jpg


View attachment cindy.jpg


View attachment grapeclones.jpg


View attachment sos-1.jpg


----------



## RippinRebelz (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice looking setup! I would love to get my hands on some clones or seed's!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 26, 2017)

Hackman, your just as neat and tidy as could be. Lookin good!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 28, 2017)

That is very cool, man


----------

